# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  "BURSA NUTKU YOK" diyenler buna ne diyecek?

## bozok

*“BURSA NUTKU YOK” DİYENLER BUNA NE DİYECEK*




*Bursa Nutku ile eşdeğer nitelikte 1923 tarihli bir başka nutuk var*

10.02.2011 *00:50*

Tunus ve Mısır’daki “halk ayaklanmalarından” sonra Türkiye’de bazı siyasetçiler, bu ayaklanmaları “*devrimci kalkışmalar*” zannetmiş olacaklar ki, Atatürk’ün “Bursa Nutku”ndan söz etmeye başladılar. Tabi birileri, Bursa Nutku’na gönderme yaparak “halk hareketinden” söz edince, başka birileri de “_Bursa Nutku yoktur!_” diyerek bağırıp çağırmaya başladı. Hatta kendine “tarihçi” sıfatını yakıştıran kimi yeni etme “karşı devrimciler”, akıl yürütmelerle ve saat hesaplamalarıyla Atatürk’ün Bursa’da böyle bir nutuk vermiş olmasının “imkansız!” olduğunu iddia ettiler.

 şubat 1933’te Bursa’da Türkçe ezana tepki gösteren bir grup, ezanın yeniden Arapça okunması için valiliğe yürümüş, ancak olaylar büyümeden bastırılmıştır. Bir yurt gezi sırasında bu olayı haber alan *Atatürk, 5 şubat 1933’te* Bursa’ya gelerek olaylar hakkında bilgi almış ve akşam üekirge yolundaki bir köşkte “Bursa Nutku” diye bilinen konuşmasını yapmıştır.

 *İşte Bursa Nutku:* 

 “*Türk Genci*_, devrimlerin ve cumhuriyetin sahibi ve bekçisidir. Bunların gereğine, doğruluğuna herkesten çok inanmıştır. Yönetim biçimini ve devrimleri benimsemiştir. Bunları güçsüz düşürecek en küçük ya da en büyük bir kıpırtı ve bir davranış duydu mu, “Bu ülkenin polisi vardır, jandarması vardır, ordusu vardır, adalet örgütü vardır” demeyecektir. Elle, taşla, sopa ve silahla; nesi varsa onunla kendi yapıtını koruyacaktır._

_ Polis gelecek, asıl suçluları bırakıp, suçlu diye onu yakalayacaktır. Genç, “Polis henüz devrim ve cumhuriyetin polisi değildir” diye düşünecek, ama hiç bir zaman yalvarmayacaktır. Mahkeme onu yargılayacaktır. Yine düşünecek, “demek adalet örgütünü de düzeltmek, yönetim biçimine göre düzenlemek gerek”_

_ Onu hapse atacaklar. Yasal yollarla karşı çıkışlarda bulunmakla birlikte bana, başbakana ve meclise telgraflar yağdırıp, haksız ve suçsuz olduğu için salıverilmesine çalışılmasını, kayrılmasını istemeyecek. Diyecek ki, “ben inanç ve kanaatimin gereğini yaptım. Araya girişimde ve eylemimde haklıyım. Eğer buraya haksız olarak gelmişsem, bu haksızlığı ortaya koyan neden ve etkenleri düzeltmek de benim görevimdir.”_

_ İşte benim anladığım Türk Genci ve Türk Gençliği!”_

 Ben, “_Bursa Nutku var mıdır yok mudur?”_ tartışmalarına girmeden, Atatürk’ün 1923 yılındaki başka bir nutkundan söz edeceğim.

 Bursa Nutku’nu reddedenler, bakalım “bütün resmi kayıtlarda yer alan”, “belgeli” bu nutka ne diyecekler? Bakalım bunu da reddedebilecekler mi?

 *İşte Atatürk’ün 1923’teki o nutku:*

 “*Sayın gençler*_, hayat mücadeleden ibarettir. Bundan dolayı hayatta yalnız iki şey vardır: Galip olmak, mağlup olmak. Size, Türk gençliğine bırakacağımız vicdani emanet, yalnız ve daima galip olmaktır ve eminim daima galip olacaksınız._

_ Milletin yükselme gerek ve şartları için yapılacak şeylerde, atılacak adımlarda kesinlikle tereddüt etmeyin. Milleti o yükselme merhalesine götürmek için dikilecek engellere hep birlikte mani olacağız._ 

* Bunun için dimağlarımıza, irfanlarımıza, bilgimize, icap ederse bileklerimize, pazılarımıza, bacaklarımıza müracaat edecek, fakat neticede mutlaka ve mutlaka o gayeye varacağız. Bu millet, sizin gibi evlatlarıyla layık olduğu olgunluk derecesini bulacaktır.”*

*(Atatürk’ün Söylev ve Demeçleri, C.II, s.133)*

 1933 Bursa Nutku’ndaki; “*Türk genci!... Bu ülkenin polisi vardır, jandarması vardır, ordusu vardır, adalet örgütü vardır’ demeyecektir. Elle, taşla, sopa ve silahla; nesi varsa onunla kendi yapıtını koruyacaktır…*” cümlesiyle; 1923 Nutku’ndaki: “*Sayın gençler!... Milleti o yükselme merhalesine götürmek için dikilecek engellere hep birlikte mani olacağız. icap ederse bileklerimize, pazılarımıza, bacaklarımıza müracaat edecek, fakat neticede mutlaka ve mutlaka o gayeye varacağız…”* cümleleri “anlamca” neredeyse aynıdır.

 1933 Bursa Nutku’ndaki: *“…**Polis gelecek, asıl suçluları bırakıp, suçlu diye onu yakalayacaktır. Genç, “Polis henüz devrim ve cumhuriyetin polisi değildir” diye düşünecek, ama hiç bir zaman yalvarmayacaktır. Mahkeme onu yargılayacaktır. Yine düşünecek, “demek adalet örgütünü de düzeltmek, yönetim biçimine göre düzenlemek gerek*” cümleleriyle, 1927 Hitabesi’ndeki, *“… memleketin dahilinde, iktidara sahip olanlar gaflet ve dalalet ve hatta hıyanet içinde bulunabilirler. Hatta bu iktidar sahipleri şahsi menfaatlerini, müstevlilerin siyasi emelleriyle tevhit edebilirler. Millet, fakr ü zaruret içinde harap ve bitap düşmüş olabilir. Ey Türk istikbalinin evladı! İşte, bu ahval ve şerait içinde dahi, vazifen; Türk İstiklal ve Cumhuriyetini kurtarmaktır! Muhtaç olduğun kudret, damarlarındaki asil kanda mevcuttur!”* cümleleri “anlamca” neredeyse aynıdır.

 üzetle:

 *1933 Bursa Nutku’nun* “içerik” ve “üslubu”yla Atatürk’ün *1923 Nutku’nun* ve *1927 Gençliğe Hitabesi’*nin “içerik” ve “üslubu” birebir örtüşmektedir. Her üç nutukta da gençlere seslenilmekte, her üç nutukta da Cumhuriyetin, devrimlerin korunmasının altı çizilmekte ve her üç nutukta da gençlerin direnişinden söz edilmektedir.

 23 Nutku ve 27 Hitabesi, 33 Bursa Nutku’nun Atatürk’e ait olduğunun en güçlü kanıtlarıdır.


 *Sinan Meydan*
Odatv.com

----------

